# 'Robust' for sale



## Blue in Bim (Mar 16, 2010)

I see the US gov has stepped in and is selling the old Navy tug Robust. Guess the plans they had never panned out. All stripped out apart from main engines, generators and switchboard. So definitely a 'PROJECT' for someone. Price looks good tho'.


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

Have a shufti HERE


----------



## Blue in Bim (Mar 16, 2010)

Needs someone with deeeeeeeeeeep pockets to look after that project. Nice vessel and now all stripped and ready for rebuilding. Wonder how the hull is. I went onboard before she left the UK and looked around but never had anywhere near the cash available to undertake such a project.


----------

